# Charged By A Pit Bull Mix, And English Springer Spaniel



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

So I was walking Riley yesterday, and talking to my friend who was with me. We turned the corner and saw one loose dog, and it was a Pit Bull mix. We've seen the dog before, and the owners. Anyways, we continued walking as we saw the owner of the dog, Ringo. He said" Oh crap, Ringo, come." The dog turned and looked at us, and he charged at Riley with his furr up, stiff tail, dead stare no blinking, and was in a stance that attack, not play. I put Riley in a down position, and stepped infront of her, and Ringo. I was calm for the most part, until another DA dog showed up. I just stood there, infront of two dogs' who acted like they wanted to eat mine. The owner just stood there saying Ringo come about 4 times. He then walked over and grabbed Ringo, and said kennel. Ringo did kennel. He kept saying he was sorry over, and over, and I was like it's fine. It just scared me. Riley wanted to play, but these dogs' wanted to attack. The owner was like, I'm sorry he just gets so excited. I said under my breath" Excited my butt!" Then we continued walking to my friends house. I'll admitt I did panick with this Pitty Mix coming uo, not just because he was a Pit Bull, it was because he is DA. I panicked a little more when they DA Spaniel showed up too, she was worse then Ringo!! I stood my gorund putting myself infront of Riley, and those other dogs'. I wasn't thrilled, but was happy Riley wasn't attacked.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like you did the right thing in getting infront of your beautiful girl Riley and protecting her. Good job.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Sounds like you did the right thing in getting infront of your beautiful girl Riley and protecting her. Good job.



Never been charged by two dogs' before. I wasn't thrilled, lol! I'm just happy he got his dog, apologized, and went inside. As well as nobody or no dog getting hurt.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Pepper spray isn't just for humans. You might want to start carrying some on you to avoid worst possible scenarios like this could have been.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Pepper spray isn't just for humans. You might want to start carrying some on you to avoid worst possible scenarios like this could have been.


 
I might be getting some pepper spray.


----------

